# cleaning pigeon coop



## 6newpigeons (Feb 29, 2020)

We are to finally getting a couple warm days here in my part of Maine. 
I am a very new pigeon caretaker please be understanding of my stupidity. I have checked links here, not seeing answers to my worries. It has been so very cold the poo in the pen has built up over the winter and is nasty. There are 2 about 3 wk old chicks in a corner I've not been able to reach to clean. Also 2 new eggs in the loft, not as nasty but needs cleaning. If it warms up enough so I can get at least the top layer of poo out and put clean hay in will the birds still sit on nests and care for babies? Yeah, I know nothing. I talk nice to birds dozen times a day when I bring warm water and fresh food but they have not been handled, still don't have outdoor fly time  as spouse has yet to install in/out thingy... the one time one escaped and I got him back into the pen was only short fly time. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The parents won't abandon the babies because you touched them. Best will be to take them out, replace the hay and then put them back. Rather leave the nest with the eggs for now. That you can clean when the babies are about 2 weeks old and the parents don't need to keep them warm.


----------



## 6newpigeons (Feb 29, 2020)

Thank you again Marina B. 30 Views and you are the only one who was able to give me advise. I do really appreciate the time you took to reply. Cleaned coop today, well as best as I could still a lot frozen but at least the top is clean now. Only the babies tried to peck me. I will try working with them to get them used to me. they are nearly as big as mom already.. OMG wow they grow so fast.


----------



## Chimerical Beast (Oct 28, 2019)

Yeah, I'd say clean up around the babies/eggs as best you can (less poop = better). The eggs might have to deal with the poop for a while.
I've heard it's best to handle the babies now so they're used to you later! How old are they? Have you banded them?


----------



## Roller Tom (Dec 12, 2015)

You should have tossed the eggs. Toss them immediately, If you remove the built-up crap, the parents will desert that nest. As for the youngsters, the older they are the safer you are. If they're less than say, 15 days old, you can clean the loft floor but should probably leave the youngsters where they are, in a circle of hard crap, or the parents may desert them. If you remove all the crap and install hay around the youngsters, the parents may refuse to look after them. Wait until the youngsters reach 21 days and you can do whatever you want to clean the floor and nest--the youngsters will survive just fine and the parents will look after them until they're weaned, which can occur any time after 21 days, but you may want to wait longer, and remove them from the parents as soon as they start flying up to the perches and show that they know how to eat and find the water on their own.


----------

